# Farel Gear steroid source



## kdraoui (Sep 26, 2019)

I thought Farel gear (advanced labs) turned scammer a while back and ripped off a bunch of people. I see they recently showed up on a few forums again although both of these forums are questionable to begin with. Any experience with feral gear or am I thinking of the wrong source?


----------



## Stacked (Sep 26, 2019)

Apparently farel gear was once advanced labs based on info posted by Mighty-Mouse on Meso.




> So I’m thinking this; as I used to rep for advanced labs and quit and told everyone about the exit scam before he did it. If he ever showed his gear back up I’m blasting him.....
> 
> Well over on BOP there has been Feral gear who just made a show up and now he is over on ASF now due to BOP downing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomass79 (Sep 27, 2019)

I don’t know about Feral Gear but I have seen some Feral cats. I will get a picture.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 25, 2020)

I have been keeping up with a thread elsewhere where feral Masteron has tested and confirmed to be Testosterone cypionate.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 25, 2020)

Sounds about right..I had some dealings with them,rep is golden but A can be an Ahole


----------



## Tatlifter (Aug 25, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I have been keeping up with a thread elsewhere where feral Masteron has tested and confirmed to be Testosterone cypionate.



Mugzy I saw that too but I thought it was all the cyp was testing as masteron which would be even weirder $ wise


----------



## Tatlifter (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeh just re read it and they claim someone got confused and put test labels on mast but say it only affected 15 batches and that they are g2g now.

I know they caught a lot of crap for here so who knows. But they pay to be on the board so they got to stay.  Maybe they fixed it and made everyone right?

Either way I'd be weary of a source that gets caught doing that...and a customer caught them so they didnt just come out and say we made a mistake and were going to fix it..they got caught


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 25, 2020)

I had one hell of a time with them..so I'd say not worth the aggregation..


----------



## KevinD (Sep 3, 2020)

Feral labs is garbage and they have been caught lying many times and have had very bad bloods in the past. its a hit or miss with them. i did 2 grams of their eq and felt nothing from it. they told me work on my training but doesnt matter about my training i can see if eq is legit or not based on the affects of it cosmetically... **** THEM Why would anyone order from them?  They blame their supplier, why not post who the supplier is  from publicly? because they know it was their ex burger king employees that brewed it for them and are just retarded. THIS is the people you have making your gear. Yo uare injecting shit made by retards and possibly ex homeless people.

Feral said their chinnese raw supplier got it mixed up. But they also posted they test everything in a university. Clearly they made that up. Filthy liars.

Heres the thing, they never issued a recall, after the customer got ****ed over he was offered only a replacement and they never publicly posted this. The customer posted this... They also never posted this on the BOP board that all mast e was test e. they quietly swept it under the rug


heres the thread where the member called them out. go on bop. they never issued any recall threads. they sweep it on the rug and only members on asf who posted it tried to warn others. READ THE LINKS. STAY AWAY FROM THIS LAB WHEN THEIR ARE SO MANY OTHER GOOD ONES .


h_t_tp://w_w_w.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/104172-Word-around-the-forums

h_t_tp://_w_ww.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/104193-Ferals-mislabeled-gear


----------



## KevinD (Sep 3, 2020)

only 15 batches? seriously? a lab that size only makes 50 vials per batch ? LOL???? bull ****ing shit! zero proof only 15 people were affected. a real source would post pictures of their purchase of mast e date . could have been going on for a while and maybe only 15 complaints others may have not noticed if they ran mast e to bulk on etc.




Tatlifter said:


> Yeh just re read it and they claim someone got confused and put test labels on mast but say it only affected 15 batches and that they are g2g now.
> 
> I know they caught a lot of crap for here so who knows. But they pay to be on the board so they got to stay.  Maybe they fixed it and made everyone right?
> 
> Either way I'd be weary of a source that gets caught doing that...and a customer caught them so they didnt just come out and say we made a mistake and were going to fix it..they got caught


----------



## KevinD (Oct 14, 2020)

2 guys got infection from Feral test e. 

Im trying to understand  what kind of retardation levels some of you are that you are so stupid  that you cant find a reputable lab.  There are countless labs that dont  send people TEST E instead of MAST E, and dont give people infections.

h_ttp://w_ww.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/105657-How-to-address-possible-bad-batch-with-source?p=1762215#post1762215

read the entire thread. multiple people due to infections from different vials.


----------

